# couple of new pictures and coat color question



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

still can't figure out this coloring? papers say black and tan...other people tell me she looks sable -- it doesn't matter really but just would like to know for my own knowledge


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I know nothing about colors, but she sure is beautiful!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

She looks like a patterned sable to me. Do you have puppy pictures? They could tell us more about her coat. 
She is very pretty, by the way.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Never mind, I just looked at your album. Definitely a patterned sable.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Patterned Sable for sure. What a beauty!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

thank you all  We do get a lot of compliments on her coloring and markings. I know that the AKC thing is pretty much just a piece of paper now that we have her fixed...but does it matter that the paper says black and tan and not sable? 
The color charts just confuse me. Thank you for figuring it out for me. Patterned sable it is !


----------

